# Placing a rescue dog - questions



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

A couple of questions I need help with:

If I have room, I will take in a dog that is in a desperate situation that needs a new home. (other then dogs I bred myself). I do not charge anything when someone adopts them. But I am wondering if that is a mistake? I have had a couple people interested in a rescue dog I currently have, and he seemed absolutely perfect for him. But after they asked how much and I told them no fee, they cooled off and canceled their visit to meet the dog. should I charge a fee? It seemed like saying their was no charge for the dog was the deal breaker?

Next question.

Can I post info about this dog in the rescue section or do I have to be part of a official rescue organization?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't help with why they may have cooled off - could be a number of reasons. I doubt the 'no fee' was the reason. Most rescues do charge a fee. I would imagine, given your reputation, that you'd be familiar with screening of homes. So the concern many have of giving away a freebie and having it end up sold to a research facility probably isn't going to happen.

Yes, you can post in the non-urgent section of this forum if it's a purebred GSD (doesn't need papers of course, just needs to look mostly GSD). They don't allow mixes.

That's great of you to open up space, time, and money to help a foster!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where did these people find out about the dog? 
If you have the Michigan GSD rescue courtesy list the dog, maybe that will weed out certain types....or if it was with the GSD rescue and "no charge"applied, then maybe they were afraid that the dog wasn't eval'd & vetted per the normal rescue protocol.
I also think it is wonderful of you to foster!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi julie! thanks for helping the rescues, yes, i would always charge a fee, tho i can't see why the lack of one would be the determining factor in someone's decision to meet the dog. yes, anybody can post here, no need to be part of an official rescue organization. 

ps...i am SO overdue in keeping in touch, but will remedy that soon. the cashman sends his best!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Where did these people find out about the dog?


People that contact me looking for an older dog...which means not *really* older. :smirk:

So they are not calling about the rescue dog in particular.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

katieliz said:


> ps...i am SO overdue in keeping in touch, but will remedy that soon. the cashman sends his best!



Not a problem. I know where he is and I know he is safe and well-loved.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you for helping rescue dogs. 
People change their mind all the time, often for no good reason, try not to take it personally (I know I keep asking myself the "why" question too). I doubt that the "no fee" was the cause. 
It does not hurt to charge a fee, people tend to respect more the things they have to pay for (to avoid the "easy come, easy go" mindset). You can put aside the funds for the next dog you rescue.
A fee also helps weed out applicants who are only out for a freebie. You can always waive the adoption fee if you really like a person. The question is whether people who cannot afford the adoption fee can afford to take care of the dog.

Some local rescues may be able to crosspost the dog for you.


----------

